# Pedantic forum members



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2015)

Why do so many threads get ruined by the pedants? You know who you are.

Sadly this forum is going downhill with petty 'points scoring' and needless pedantic corrections.

Rant over, Merry Christmas.


----------



## hovis (Dec 24, 2015)

Cant he just be blocked ?  I mean they &#128512;


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 24, 2015)

'*point* scoring'


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 24, 2015)

It all gets a bit playground doesn't it.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 24, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			It all gets a bit playground doesn't it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no it doesn't!!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Oh no it doesn't!!!
		
Click to expand...

ner ner na ner neeeer


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2015)

I agree D4s

"I have an opinion"

"You're wrong"

"It's what I believe"

"Can you post up documentary evidence supported by 4 barristers to prove you're right ...... "

Thread discussion ruined!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I agree D4s

"I have an opinion"

"You're wrong"

"It's what I believe"

"Can you post up documentary evidence supported by 4 barristers to prove you're right ...... "

Thread discussion ruined!
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 24, 2015)

Any chance this isn't going to turn into a witch hunt? I guess not... There is a "block" function you know..


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Any chance this isn't going to turn into a witch hunt? I guess not... There is a "block" function you know..
		
Click to expand...

Almost (not quite but almost) as annoying as the number of pedants, is those people who moan about them all of the time.

(I know i'm guilty of this at times)


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 24, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Almost (not quite but almost) as annoying as the number of pedants, is those people who moan about them all of the time.

(I know i'm guilty of this at times)
		
Click to expand...

As it's Christmas, maybe we should all just accept that we all cross the line occasionally, and that the World would be a tedious place if everyone was the same... As for myself, I'm an argumentative Yoghurt knitter and proud of it.. Happy Christmas everyone..


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Why do so many threads get ruined by the pedants? You know who you are.

Sadly this forum is going downhill with petty 'points scoring' and needless pedantic corrections.

Rant over, Merry Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Impersonation: 

Are there really that many threads getting ruined, show me, provide a link...

Is there any proof to show the forum is going downhill or is it just your opinion...

Please highlight these "points scoring" posts & pedantic corrections...

Can I just go on to say, and possibly go on a bit more, that I disagree and will carry on disagreeing until you can provide factual evidence and if you can't I won't accept your opinion either and I will go on by highlighting numerous amounts of pointless information groomed from Google until you give up posting, get angry and banned or the thread gets closed........... oh damn, it's me :rofl:


----------



## hovis (Dec 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			"Can you post up documentary evidence supported by 4 barristers to prove you're right ...... "

Thread discussion ruined!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.  wonder who you were thinking about.  Mmmm


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			As it's Christmas, maybe we should all just accept that we all cross the line occasionally, and that the World would be a tedious place if everyone was the same... As for myself, I'm an argumentative *Yogthurt* knitter and proud of it.. Happy Christmas everyone..

Click to expand...


And there was me thinking your all Pie Eaters.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 24, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And there was me thinking your all Pie Eaters.
		
Click to expand...

I like the fact that you've highlighted it, and then stuck a random "t" into the middle of it..

And we are all pie eaters, I just like a nice greek yoghurt with mine...


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And there was me thinking your all Pie Eaters.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't a yogurt pie :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't a yogurt pie :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Can you show me there is&#128515;


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Impersonation: 

Are there really that many threads getting ruined, show me, provide a link...

Is there any proof to show the forum is going downhill or is it just your opinion...

Please highlight these "points scoring" posts & pedantic corrections...

Can I just go on to say, and possibly go on a bit more, that I disagree and will carry on disagreeing until you can provide factual evidence and if you can't I won't accept your opinion either and I will go on by highlighting numerous amounts of pointless information groomed from Google until you give up posting, get angry and banned or the thread gets closed........... oh damn, it's me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Impressive impersonation...it's a strength of character to sometimes admit you're wrong and have your opinion altered by another's - the result of a healthy two-sided debate and healthy (lack of) ego.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2015)

I've bought my wife a pendant for Christmas.
I hope she likes it


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			.. There is a "block" function you know..
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is if you do block people, many threads make even less sense than normal....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Trouble is if you do block people, many threads make even less sense than normal....
		
Click to expand...

have you factual proof of this ,i want facts not just what you think.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Trouble is if you do block people, many threads make even less sense than normal....
		
Click to expand...

Like this thread, it's only got this one post in it!


----------



## DCB (Dec 24, 2015)

Remember, it's the season of goodwill to all men ( even forum members)


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 24, 2015)

DCB said:



			Remember, it's the season of goodwill to all men ( even forum members)
		
Click to expand...

What about the women members?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 24, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			What about the women members?
		
Click to expand...

.......and the juniors:lol:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			.......and the juniors:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the seniors section, plus the assistant pros


----------



## Three (Dec 24, 2015)

How ironic that one person hasn't posted in this thread 
&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've bought my wife a pendant for Christmas.
I hope she likes it
		
Click to expand...

Won't it be a bit heavy for her to wear - and what's more it's liable to keep dipping into her soup at dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey now lar calm down, calm down


----------



## hovis (Dec 24, 2015)

Three said:



			How ironic that one person hasn't posted in this thread 
&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Trouble is if you do block people, many threads make even less sense than normal....
		
Click to expand...

I've had one person on ignore for over a year. The rest of the posts in the threads he posts actually make for a more balanced read without seeing his posts.



Three said:



			How ironic that one person hasn't posted in this thread 
&#62341;&#62341;&#62341;&#62341;
		
Click to expand...

Damn, I've posted.

I've put myself on the naughty step in the last week for losing it a little, and I'm not posting in some threads.


----------



## Three (Dec 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I've put myself on the naughty step in the last week for losing it a little....
		
Click to expand...

There are many of us who can do that from time to time, normal people just take stock and accept they've been ott.. 

Unfortunately some people just plough on relentlessly with absolutely no awareness of how tiresome they are.


----------



## Joff (Dec 24, 2015)

I like the arguing.
The only I don't like is people signing off every post with their forum name. Moronic.

Joff.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pedantry is one thing, but proving a point with an event that coincidentally 'just' happened or because some 'relation' has experienced it is a joke. It's all a bit playground. 

Bit my personal favorite are those that somehow manage to make a thread all about them


----------



## Tongo (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm always surprised at how much posting people do. I'm on here fairly regularly but nothing compared to some. Do you not have jobs and families?!


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I'm always surprised at how much posting people do. I'm on here fairly regularly but nothing compared to some. Do you not have jobs and families?!
		
Click to expand...

It's a full time job, having pointless arguments with people.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I'm always surprised at how much posting people do. I'm on here fairly regularly but nothing compared to some. Do you not have jobs and families?!
		
Click to expand...

Damn, the truths out, I confess...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2015)

Crow said:



			It's a full time job, having pointless arguments with people.
		
Click to expand...

"Oh no it isn't!"..... its that (panto)time of year...


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 24, 2015)

Not much annoys me about the forum, with the good things vastly outweighing the bad.  The only things that would make it perfect would be:

1.  Posters refraining from begging on giveaway threads
2.  Posters with no interest in organising events critiquing those who do
3.  Posters who struggle with their use of 'lose' and 'loose'

As pedantry goes, I think mine isn't too bad and merely reflective of an increase in age-related grumpiness.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2015)

Three said:



			How ironic that one person hasn't posted in this thread 
&#62341;&#62341;&#62341;&#62341;
		
Click to expand...


I have now, &#128513; Merry xmas


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 24, 2015)

Geez...I'd heard things could get cliquey and regimented on here...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			I have now, &#62977; Merry xmas
		
Click to expand...

Another thread goes down the tubes!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 24, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Not much annoys me about the forum, with the good things vastly outweighing the bad.  The only things that would make it perfect would be:

1.  Posters refraining from begging on giveaway threads
2.  Posters with no interest in organising events critiquing those who do
3.  *Posters who struggle with their use of 'lose' and 'loose'*

As pedantry goes, I think mine isn't too bad and merely reflective of an increase in age-related grumpiness.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's _your_ and _you're.  _Drives a pedant like me batty.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 24, 2015)

See quite a lot of "defiantly" instead of "definitely" on here as well.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 24, 2015)

What about to and too. The good old English language, might be easier to type in Russian.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

My phone autocollect is the cause of most of those above I am sure.

Saw something great today in that vane:

Santas Little Helper

I needed a pen so bad that moment!


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 24, 2015)

Only issue I've experienced has been from someone who thinks he can belittle you and hide behind his internet persona.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			I have now, &#62977; Merry xmas
		
Click to expand...

well thats this thread knocked on the head then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2015)

Some very funny and inspired posts on here. As someone that's been accused, along with others of being argumentative and difficult on here, I'm aware of how it can be (and I am trying to improve). However in the past the mods have intervened and warned me about the style of my posts, and issues infractions when I haven't listened. I know this is suppose to be a self-policing forum, but I do gee there could be more intervention from mods and PM's to the guilty parties, with suitable sanctions for further problems. And yes that includes for me! Meanwhile, keep the innovative lines coming


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			I have now, &#128513; Merry xmas
		
Click to expand...

SILH will not be amused ,  a Merry CHRISTMAS if you please .:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm Spartacus


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm Spartacus
		
Click to expand...

Is that just on weekends and public holidays


----------



## hovis (Dec 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some very funny and inspired posts on here. As someone that's been accused, along with others of being argumentative and difficult on here, I'm aware of how it can be (and I am trying to improve). However in the past the mods have intervened and warned me about the style of my posts, and issues infractions when I haven't listened. I know this is suppose to be a self-policing forum, but I do gee there could be more intervention from mods and PM's to the guilty parties, with suitable sanctions for further problems. And yes that includes for me! Meanwhile, keep the innovative lines coming
		
Click to expand...

I personally dont think your even close to being in that group.   At least you know when to stop


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm Spartacus
		
Click to expand...

More like Asparagus :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2015)

hovis said:



			I personally dont think your even close to being in that group.   At least you know when to stop
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes but I've been equally guilty of overstepping the mark at times. I personally think if threads are getting ruined, it needs the forum to report it to the mods and let them take action and also the mods to be proactive if/when things are reported. However for the most part they do a decent job but some members do need to take a look at themselves and their tone of postings


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I personally think if threads are getting ruined, it needs the forum to report it to the mods and let them take action
		
Click to expand...

Only a crybaby would do that though wouldn't they?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 24, 2015)

Jensen said:



			What about to and too. The good old English language, *might be easier to type in Russian*.
		
Click to expand...

"Might of been easier to type in Russian" Better English


----------



## Chisteve (Dec 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Why do so many threads get ruined by the pedants? You know who you are.

Sadly this forum is going downhill with petty 'points scoring' and needless pedantic corrections.

Rant over, Merry Christmas.
		
Click to expand...


Typical forum I'm afraid 

It's so easy to write anything at home on your PC

There is some good info here + I really did enjoy meeting you and our round at hayling although it was terrible for me - I tend to give up reading the crappy points scoring threads 

Have a good Christmas


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

If you don't like someones posts, put them on ignore. Don't stalk them and reply to every post they make, usually with a quote.

I have most of you on ignore so don't bother replying to this post.


----------



## hovis (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:



			If you don't like someones posts, put them on ignore. Don't stalk them and reply to every post they make, usually with a quote.

I have most of you on ignore so don't bother replying to this post.

Click to expand...

How do you ignore?  Is this new?


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

hovis said:



			How do you ignore?  Is this new?
		
Click to expand...

 Who said that ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm Spartacus
		
Click to expand...

I'm Spartacus 2.


----------



## gregers (Dec 24, 2015)

you lot are all entitled to my opinion.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2015)

gregers said:



			you lot are all entitled to my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

  when i want an opinion from you ,i will give it to you.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 24, 2015)

The poacher said:



			when i want an opinion from you ,i will give it to you.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother - my wife gives me my opinions


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Who said that ?

Click to expand...

Who said what?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:



			If you don't like someones posts, put them on ignore. Don't stalk them and reply to every post they make, usually with a quote.

I have most of you on ignore so don't bother replying to this post.

Click to expand...

I wont put anyone on ignore because I generally like reading the crap and the lies the people I should put on ignore write.

I mean there's someone tonight that has told a right porkie pie and it winds me up no end as imo its attention seeking and so sad.

Should I be excessively concerned with minor details your dam right I should be.

On another note the Febuary addition of GM magazine is out soon and one of the headlines on the front page is "get up and down every time" nobody ever does that[am I being pedantic] or am I looking into minor details too much.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 24, 2015)

Jensen said:



			What about to and too. The good old English language, might be easier to type in Russian.
		
Click to expand...




Maninblack4612 said:



			"Might of been easier to type in Russian" Better English
		
Click to expand...

As this is a thread all about being pedantic........

"Might *HAVE* been easier to type in Russian" is even better English.


P.S. Having typed the above I've looked at it several times and I'm now doubting whether "might have" is actually correct in that sentence. 

I'm sure there will be a pedant along shortly to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I wont put anyone on ignore because I generally like reading the crap and the lies the people I should put on ignore write.
*
I mean there's someone tonight that has told a right porkie pie and it winds me up no end as imo its attention seeking and so sad.*

Should I be excessively concerned with minor details your dam right I should be.

On another note the Febuary addition of GM magazine is out soon and one of the headlines on the front page is "get up and down every time" nobody ever does that[am I being pedantic] or am I looking into minor details too much.
		
Click to expand...


 Name and shame


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Any chance this isn't going to turn into a witch hunt? I guess not... There is a "block" function you know..
		
Click to expand...

It's not block - it's ignore.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 24, 2015)

Name them! 

A good christmas eve witch hunt will pass the time.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Name them! 

A good christmas eve witch hunt will pass the time.
		
Click to expand...

No point, everyone has their own 'pedant'. Apart from me, I love everyone


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

The poacher said:



			Name and shame 

Click to expand...

 OK I admit it, I haven't got most of you on ignore. 

'I am an attention seeker'. There I have said it. I feel a lot better now.:thup: Now how do I set up a blog ?:mmm:


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's not block - it's ignore.

Click to expand...

 Head on the block would be a good function.:thup:


----------



## hovis (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:



			OK I admit it, I haven't got most of you on ignore. 

'I am an attention seeker'. There I have said it. I feel a lot better now.:thup: Now how do I set up a blog ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Just figured out how to ignore.  One person got the chop instantly.   Might be a happy place for me again


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

hovis said:



			Just figured out how to ignore.  One person got the chop instantly.   Might be a happy place for me again
		
Click to expand...

 Think of it as my Xmas present. Oh wait you meant me.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:








Click to expand...

..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I wont put anyone on ignore because I generally like reading the crap and the lies the people I should put on ignore write.

*I mean there's someone tonight that has told a right porkie pie and it winds me up no end as imo its attention seeking and so sad.*

*Should I be excessively concerned with minor details your dam right I should be.*

On another note the Febuary addition of GM magazine is out soon and one of the headlines on the front page is "get up and down every time" nobody ever does that[am I being pedantic] or am I looking into minor details too much.
		
Click to expand...

But at the end of the day it's just a bunch of saddo golfers yakking off on the internet. Is it really worth getting wound up by? It's not real life. Hopefully.

As for the headlines all Golf mags put on the front, then if you believe reading a golf mag will cure your slice, get up and down every time, hit a draw, eliminate 3 puts etc etc then you are more stupid than I look.  And I think most people know that.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 24, 2015)

The worst thing on here that REALLY winds me up is the misuse of apostrophe's.


----------



## gregers (Dec 24, 2015)

therod said:



			No point, everyone has their own 'pedant'. Apart from me, I love everyone 

Click to expand...

thats the difference,
i' hate every'one,that way i'm not disa'ppointed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I wont put anyone on ignore because I generally like reading the crap and the lies the people I should put on ignore write.

*I mean there's someone tonight that has told a right porkie pie and it winds me up no end as imo its attention seeking and so sad.*

Should I be excessively concerned with minor details your dam right I should be.

On another note the Febuary addition of GM magazine is out soon and one of the headlines on the front page is "get up and down every time" nobody ever does that[am I being pedantic] or am I looking into minor details too much.
		
Click to expand...

Expose him or her PJ!!

Or post a link to said  lie


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2015)

gregers said:



			thats the difference,
i' hate every'one,that way i'm not disa'ppointed.

Click to expand...

Oi, Thats our line, thats copyrighted and trademarked that is

hands off,


----------



## gregers (Dec 24, 2015)

oi oi! sue me.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 24, 2015)

gregers said:



			sue me.
		
Click to expand...


Here, piggy piggy!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope Santa's brought me lots of Christmas Pedants


----------



## chrisd (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm really comfortable with being told I'm wrong on every post - but I just get it done more professionally at home!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'm really comfortable with being told I'm wrong on every post - but I just get it done more professionally at home!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto&#128513;


----------



## gregers (Dec 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			i'm really comfortable with being told i'm wrong on every post - but i just get it done more professionally at home!
		
Click to expand...

your wrong


----------



## chrisd (Dec 25, 2015)

gregers said:



			your wrong
		
Click to expand...

I know!

......... is this the football thread ? I'm sorry but I keep posting on there when I don't support a permitted posting team!


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2015)

Here's a thought.
Why not just accept that some people may appear to be 'slightly irritating' and just take their posts with a pinch of salt?
Everyone is different, but surely that's what makes a forum so interesting.
I find some posters do post a lot of claptrap, but the same people can also post some interesting stuff.
I guess I'm a bit 'live and let live'.


*Slime*.

P.S. Has anyone got me on ignore?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2015)

Slime said:



			.

P.S. Has anyone got me on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

We all have!  :thup:u


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 26, 2015)

Slime said:



			P.S. Has anyone got me on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha love this, it's just like




			If anyone doesn't have my phone number can you call me so I can give it to you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2015)

Slime said:



			Here's a thought.
Why not just accept that some people may appear to be 'slightly irritating' and just take their posts with a pinch of salt?
Everyone is different, but surely that's what makes a forum so interesting.
I find some posters do post a lot of claptrap, but the same people can also post some interesting stuff.
I guess I'm a bit 'live and let live'.


*Slime*.

P.S. Has anyone got me on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

Here's a thought. 

Why don't some just accept that people have a different opinion to theirs, it doesn't have to be disected, it doesn't need to be justified as fact, they don't need to display anything to back it up, ITS JUST AN OPINION and it's theirs, it could probably be debated within a couple of posts at most at times, not drawn out like a fight to the death, we are seeing far too many good topics and threads end up this way which start off well with new contributors only for those threads to deteriorate and newbies driven away, so for me, the bad from those threads far outweigh the good or interesting stuff!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			Here's a thought. 

Why don't some just accept that people have a different opinion to theirs, it doesn't have to disected, it doesn't need to be justified as fact, they don't need to display anything to back it up, ITS JUST AN OPINION and it's theirs, it could probably be debated within a couple of posts at most at times, not drawn out like a fight to the death, we are seeing far too many good topics and threads end up this way which start off well with new contributors only for those threads to deteriorate and newbies driven away, so for me, the bad from those threads far outweigh the good or interesting stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Can you prove that ?  :smirk:

Absolutely spot on Robin and I know that a number of regulars are so peed off too that they don't post so much either. Whether others like it, an opinion is just that - an opinion!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Slime said:



			Here's a thought.
Why not just accept that some people may appear to be 'slightly irritating' and just take their posts with a pinch of salt?
Everyone is different, but surely that's what makes a forum so interesting.
I find some posters do post a lot of claptrap, but the same people can also post some interesting stuff.
I guess I'm a bit 'live and let live'.


*Slime*.

P.S. Has anyone got me on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

Well said slime, the season of goodwill is flowing at the moment. Expect that to change once the stress of the sales kick in.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 26, 2015)

Is this thread basically loads of people looking for justification for their petty behaviour towards liverpoolphil?

It's hard to keep up when you aren't so easily wound up on the Internet.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

If you wouldn't say it over a quiet pint in the pub, don't say it on here is a rule I try and apply. We can't really Google when we are having a chat in the pub, so why rip someone's post to bits on here by doing that? As for splitting hairs 27 different ways in an effort to win an argument... Sad people


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 26, 2015)

I believe the problem with this forum is the lack of a 'like' button as it is very difficult to gauge the forums general opinion without it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 26, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			I believe the problem with this forum is the lack of a 'like' button as it is very difficult to gauge the forums general opinion without it.
		
Click to expand...

It's the lack of body language, ask any communication expert.

We can only ready what is on the screen and not the emotions of the person saying it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			If you wouldn't say it over a quiet pint in the pub, don't say it on here is a rule I try and apply. We can't really Google when we are having a chat in the pub, so why rip someone's post to bits on here by doing that? As for splitting hairs 27 different ways in an effort to win an argument... Sad people
		
Click to expand...

I agree &#128077;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			It's the lack of body language, ask any communication expert.

We can only ready what is on the screen and not the emotions of the person saying it.
		
Click to expand...

80% of the understanding comes from body language and intonation, allegedly


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			80% of the understanding comes from body language and intonation, allegedly
		
Click to expand...

In some studies over 90% of peoples impression of you comes from how you speak and how you act.  What you actually say is about 7%.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2015)

gregers said:



			your wrong
		
Click to expand...

Please see post #43


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Is this thread basically loads of people looking for justification for their petty behaviour towards liverpoolphil?

It's hard to keep up when you aren't so easily wound up on the Internet.
		
Click to expand...

This thread was not started with Phil in mind.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 26, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Is this thread basically loads of people looking for justification for their petty behaviour towards liverpoolphil?

It's hard to keep up when you aren't so easily wound up on the Internet.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly hope not, it should be a wake up to those taking things too far.

Rather than a flogging I would hope we could all just stand up, apologise to each other (both sides) and move forward a friends.

I like everyone on here, even Smiffy! I would greet any host ANY forum member with open arms... EVEN Smiffy!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			80% of the understanding comes from body language and intonation, allegedly
		
Click to expand...




Hacker Khan said:



			In some studies over 90% of peoples impression of you comes from how you speak and how you act.  What you actually say is about 7%.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha pedantic? Made me chuckle


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hahahaha pedantic? Made me chuckle
		
Click to expand...

I'd say I'm glad to see someone also has a sense of humour/irony.  But then again it is so difficult to know if you are being ironic or if I am then being ironic and if I am complementing you or subtly insulting you or vice versa.  This internet stuff is so difficult at times.

And it's 55% how you act/body language and 38% how you speak.  

Pedantic irony alert.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 26, 2015)

Big dislike for this thread, life is way too short!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 26, 2015)

Decided to close this thread before it goes downhill (and it will)

To those to whom the thread was addressed (you know who you are) . Please view it as a wake up call and try to be aware of the content of your posts. We do not need every point dissected in forensic detail, neither do people need enclyopedic amounts of information /detail to support their opinions.  Just accept that that is their opinion and agree to disagree and move on.

This of course is just my opinion 

If we see (or get reports) of extreme cases of uber-pedanticness then expect a quiet word from the mods which will be followed up if not heeded.

We have no desire to limit mass debate, but if a couple of posters are obviously taking things too far and upsetting the forum for everyone else then action will be taken.

Please remember that it is impossible for the mods to view every post and thread, if you notice something that you think is wrong or inappropriate please report it using the report facility, 

Finally a happy new year to you all and happy posting


----------

